# .....how much do you think he's worth?????????......



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

I have no intention of selling him..just wondering how much he's worth.  
ok so up untill about two years ago he did nothing. just stood around in the paddock doing nothing! looking pretty lol..
16hh 13yrs gelding ASH (hes actually half thoroughbred but reg full ASH) reg. ASH and ANSA... i show him, in led classes/show hack and the ASH events to. does pretty well, last year he got 2nd district hack which i was pretty happy about  been to two dressage days, soft snaffle mouth, never ridden in anything else. have started a bit of jumping, got up to 90cm so far. very smart, big personality. not for beginner/inexperienced rider. good to shoe,wash,worm,clip etc.
pedigree is here http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-b...0&3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A&6=505E5E255A24&9=5C5D5E27
it says he is not eligible for comp. but thats cause his reg. hasn't been paid up lately.
pics- i put the links cause i couldnt be bothered posting them. lol. (he's the black one)
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=26078&highlight=#26078
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=30451&highlight=#30451
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=45825&highlight=#45825
thanks


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

As I was reading, I thought maybe 3000 dollars. 

HOWEVER the pictures may be able to boost that up to 4000ish. I'm not a breeder or seller, so that is just a small estimate. 3000-4000. His conformation and build is simply wonderful, btw. I love blacks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

really? thanks.  

what does everyone else think?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

he sure is nice  i would say about $3500-$4500. but you could boost that by continuing dressage and jumping training and placing at shows. with more training and show successes i would say about $5000-6000


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Probably around $4000 here!!! He is b-e-a-u-tiful!! with more work you could easily bring that price up!!!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

ok 
thanks everyone!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hey  Um im thinking about the 3500 mark, although i would be happy paying anything under 5000 at this point and time. He is very nice


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I would have to say 4,500 to 5000 in tennessee. Especially Franklin Tennessee.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, here in Northern California, he'd probaly go for $5000. However the market these days is absolutely nuts.
I think if you showed him a bit more, he'd go for more. 
Really cute. I love his coat, it's beautiful.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

wow thanks everyone!


----------

